# Morel MW265-4...anyone ever used it



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems to be a great driver for the money. Thinking of giving them a shot mated to a Morel large format tweet. Anyone used these?

Morel MW265-4

Morel MW265-4 ohm 8" Damped Polymer Composite Cone: Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

